# Birmingham Theological Seminary



## J.L. Allen (Jul 3, 2019)

I’ve been down in Alabama visiting family. I was hearing some stuff about Birmingham Theological Seminary. It was a good report. 

I was curious if anyone has any experience with them. Any OPC folks get ordained after attending there? What is their reputation compared to other places?


----------



## J.L. Allen (Jul 4, 2019)

Don’t be shy, folks. I don’t bite.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jul 4, 2019)

Ha, hope not! I know someone who could answer your question really well, Jonathan- a member of our church has been a student there and has had good things to say about it, although he’s preparing to move to attend RPTS (I think it is). Would you like me to put you in touch with him? If so PM me and I’ll send your info to him.


----------



## iainduguid (Jul 4, 2019)

I'll take a stab based on their website rather than personal knowledge. It seems a very worthwhile endeavor to bring Reformed theological education to disadvantaged communities in Alabama (and more widely, through online). They have a very multicultural faculty (mostly part time professors and full time pastors, it appears). Their classes are blocks in the early morning (6-8 am) and evening, to suit people with full time jobs. That's ideal for their target student, but not many prospective OPC pastors fit this description., nor are many of them in Alabama. So I'd be surprised if they have many OPC students, nor is it obvious why most OPC students would consider them, even though, as I say, their ministry is probably very useful to the wider kingdom. 

Maybe someone with more personal knowledge can chip in?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 4, 2019)

I don't think there is a big OPC connection (but then there really is not much of an OPC connection in the South). But the President is Ike Reeder (Harry's son), who is a great guy and has been doing very good work to expand BTS.


----------



## Jake (Jul 5, 2019)

There is also a small, local PCA-centric seminary in Metro Atlanta: http://www.metroatlantaseminary.org


----------



## iainduguid (Jul 5, 2019)

Jake said:


> There is also a small, local PCA-centric seminary in Metro Atlanta: http://www.metroatlantaseminary.org


I find it astonishing that a PCA presbytery would sponsor a seminary that so obviously fails to meet the PCA's own standards for ordination. I mean, I understand the value of mentoring and practical experience (and spend a lot of time building it into the lives of the students who come to my church) but a mere 36 hours of classroom courses in an MDiv? One class each of "Greek and Hebrew skills" where students are trained to use Logos? 6 hours each of OT and NT? 4 of church history (1/4 of which is PCA history)? Unless a student came with a great undergrad in Biblical and Theological studies, they would never pass our presbytery exam, and we're hardly the most strenuous presbytery on the planet.


----------



## Edward (Jul 5, 2019)

iainduguid said:


> I find it astonishing that a PCA presbytery would sponsor a seminary



It isn't like Dallas, where there was a great need; there's an established RTS campus in Atlanta.


----------



## J.L. Allen (Jul 6, 2019)

Edward said:


> It isn't like Dallas, where there was a great need; there's an established RTS campus in Atlanta.


What is the Dallas reference? I’m out of the loop.


----------



## J.L. Allen (Jul 6, 2019)

Jake said:


> There is also a small, local PCA-centric seminary in Metro Atlanta: http://www.metroatlantaseminary.org





iainduguid said:


> I find it astonishing that a PCA presbytery would sponsor a seminary that so obviously fails to meet the PCA's own standards for ordination. I mean, I understand the value of mentoring and practical experience (and spend a lot of time building it into the lives of the students who come to my church) but a mere 36 hours of classroom courses in an MDiv? One class each of "Greek and Hebrew skills" where students are trained to use Logos? 6 hours each of OT and NT? 4 of church history (1/4 of which is PCA history)? Unless a student came with a great undergrad in Biblical and Theological studies, they would never pass our presbytery exam, and we're hardly the most strenuous presbytery on the planet.



Perhaps this would be a good resource for local churchmen like deacons and ruling elders, or even the curious lay-person. If it is biblically sound teaching...


----------



## iainduguid (Jul 6, 2019)

Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> Perhaps this would be a good resource for local churchmen like deacons and ruling elders, or even the curious lay-person. If it is biblically sound teaching...


I have absolutely no issues with that. However, this is what they say:

Our *Master in Divinity* (M.Div.) is a three‑year, part-time course of study intended to prepare students for Christian ministry.


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2019)

I didn't mean to open a can of worms about Metro Atlanta Seminary. I don't know much about it except that I visited a church in the Metro Atlanta presbytery where they used to hold classes and was invited to attend a Greek class. Both pastors at this church had graduated from the seminary.


----------



## Edward (Jul 6, 2019)

Edward said:


> It isn't like Dallas, where there was a great need; there's an established RTS campus in Atlanta.



DFW was a theological desert, dominated by Dispensationalists from Dallas Theological Seminary and Southwestern Baptist, with Methodists from SMU, and CoC from TCU (and, of course, RC at UofDallas, and a few minor players). So when WTS opened a branch there, there was nothing else available. WTS of course morphed into Redeemer, which failed, with the remnants picked up as a branch of Reformed. 

So in Dallas, you had an unmet need being addressed. It isn't clear what niche is being addressed in Atlanta with the apparently substandard program being offered.


----------



## Chad Hutson (Jul 6, 2019)

I am familiar with the Briarwood Christian school (my nephews attend there) and investigated BTS a little bit, but it didn't fit my needs. I'm not sure that everyone here appreciates the need for non-traditional forms of education, especially for rural or small town churches. Let me explain why I perceive a need for schools such as BTS:
1. There is a huge segment of the country where bi-vocational pastors are the norm. These are usually gifted and willing men who have a "day job" but serve small and/or poor congregations. They need opportunities for training and education that allows them to continue in their employment.
2. There are some pastors/elders who have received their education earlier in life and have more recently been brought over to Reformed theology. I am in this number. The need is for them to receive organized training and instruction in a way that permits them to continue to serve their congregations.
3. Church people who are members at churches who are "reforming" need adaptable programs that enable them to be trained without uprooting their lives.

If I were thirty years younger, I would seek to attend the finest seminary I could afford. However, life circumstances as they are, I am unable to do so now. Instead, these non-traditional type of seminaries fit the bill and I am glad to have them. For me, it isn't about status, it's about availability/practicality.
To summarize: if at all possible, go to the best seminary you can afford. For the rest of us, take advantage of whatever sound, robust Reformed education you can get.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

